# What else could I do for my 500 visa application?



## Alex2020 (May 2, 2019)

Hi everyone,
There is no new information in my visa application and it just shows my VISA application is still under review. I have submitted my visa application on Nov. 30, 2018. 
I have emailed the Department of Home Affairs (DHA) again and again. We call the Department as well. There is nothing good news regarding our visa. I also contact with the agents for help. What I learn from that is just turn to the help from our universities. However,our universities seems could help to do nothing.

I also contact with the Study Melbourne Student Centre . However, it seems that they would not like to do anything help.

We have email [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], for help. However, we do not receive any reply except Automatic reply. We try to contact medias for help and it seems this idea do not work as well. We also try to email Scott Morrison but do not receive reply. Peter Dutton reply to us and what he deliver to 
us is that he could do nothing and ask us to be patient. 
We have no ideas why it need half a year to evaluate my materials. I do not receive any outcome of my application even more than half a year.

I am wondering if anything I could do to help to get my student visa.


----------

